# Sign of the Times: Store Robbed, Clerk Killed



## celtic_crippler (Aug 31, 2009)

Our local news has been rife with stories of convenience stores being robbed lately. As unemployment goes up, so does crime it seems. 

...and the latest:


> Two masked men robbed a Macon gas station late Sunday night and fatally shot a clerk as they escaped.


http://www.13wmaz.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=68519&catid=7

Why is this one different from the other reports that have inundated the local media of late? 

This particular store is located directly across the street from my sifu's commercial dojo and we were familiar with the clerk that was shot dead (only been in the US 2 weeks) and his family. 

These are horrible times, indeed. :disgust:


----------



## MJS (Aug 31, 2009)

Yup, this is a sad, sad, event, and one that will probably continue, due to this wonderful economy that we're living with right now.  People turn to crime, instead of getting off their ***, and trying to find some honest work.  My thoughts go out to the family of this man.

On another note, and I dont believe the article said anything about it, but you have to wonder...did the clerk comply and he got shot anyways?  If thats the case, then this just goes to show why my attitude is...we don't know whats going to happen, and I dont want to put my life in the bad guys hands.  If there is a chance that I'm going to die anyways, I may as well fight back and try to survive.


----------



## Carol (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm wondering if he got shot because of his brown skin and middle-eastern (type) looks? 

A person stupid enough to pull such a stunt may also be ignorant enough to think "they all look alike."


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 31, 2009)

Even tho' I am an ocean away, that story is one of those that makes me very sad and very angry at the same time.  I could be naive enough to blame it on American 'culture' but the truth is that such people exist the world over.  By which I mean those that will take a life for no better reason than a handful of dollars or, even worse, because they want to.


----------

